# Garmin Fenix 3 watch - Can you upload maps or routes to it?



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
Does anyone knows if you can upload wikiloc maps to the Fenix 3, so you can follow the routes? 
In the product description it says that the watch can tell you where to go, among other things. So my question is, does it tells you where to go based on a route you previously did or it tells you where to go based on a map you uploaded to it?
Also, does it provides how many meters you climb? (accumulated climb?)
regards
Marco


----------



## aFallenTree (May 23, 2016)

I have been using mine for several years now just like you are wanting. 

There are several ways to import a route and once it's uploaded to the watch you can use it to navigate that route. 

The watch will display your meters or feet of elevation gained if you chose to do so. 

Here is how to do so without any Garmin software. 

1. Connect your device and wait until it shows up as a mounted device on your computer. It shows up as a "Garmin" drive.

2. Navigate to that device, and open the top folder. Within that folder, there will be a "New Files" folder. It seems that sometimes this folder is hidden. If it is, search the Web for how to display hidden folders in the way that best suits your needs.

3. The "New Files" folder should be empty. You can now drag any GPX files in here that you want to use on your device.
Unmount the device by ejecting the "Garmin" drive, and wait until the device has been properly ejected.

The GPX files can be obtained from nearly any trial site or app. I use REI's " MTB Project" site to download the GPX file for new trials I want to ride then I put it on my watch, strap the watch to my handlebars and ride. 


Hope this helps!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you!
Kind regards


----------

